

The chip that changed the world: AMD’s 64-bit FX-51, ten years later - pwg
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/167168-the-chip-that-changed-the-world-amds-64-bit-fx-51-ten-years-later

======
Fuzzwah
This chip brought me the same kind of joy as the celeron 266 which I was
easily able to overclock. The bang for buck (at the time) of these two chips
was epic.

